# Systemanforderungen an Arbeitslaptop



## MCerv (20 August 2011)

Zum Ende des Jahres werde ich einen neuen Arbeitslaptop bekommen, was muss ich dafür berücksichtigen, bzw. was brauch ich hinsichtlich des Betriebssystems?

Klar man will immer das neuste und schnellste haben, aber warum holt man  sich auf dem Arbeitslaptop unbedingt Win7 64 Bit? Braucht man das für  TIA / WinCC V11? Warum reicht nicht nur die 32 Bit-Version? 

Was für Programmier- / Konfigurations-Software hab Ihr sonst noch im Einsatz und wie läuft das bei Euch?
Wenn Ihr auf der Baustelle seid, dann arbeitet Ihr mit zig VM's?

Ich mutze derzeit noch auf ner XP-Maschine neben Siemens Step 7 V5.5 (TIA und WinCC V11 liegen in der Schublade) noch:
- WinCCflex 2008
- ProTool V6
- SEW Motion Studio
- OMRON CX-Programmer
- OMRON NTST
- Parker Hauser Servo-Manager
- ...

Wie macht Ihr das mit den Schnittstellen, vor allem mit dem "Seriellen  Port", da die USB-Adapter nicht mit jeder Software funktionieren!

Wäre schön, wenn ich von Euch ein paar Tipps dazu bekommen könnte.


----------



## GLT (20 August 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Wie macht Ihr das mit den Schnittstellen, vor allem mit dem "Seriellen  Port", da die USB-Adapter nicht mit jeder Software funktionieren!



Was soll damit sein? Man kauft einfach einen MIT serieller Schnittstelle und gut ists.


----------



## PN/DP (20 August 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Wie macht Ihr das mit den Schnittstellen, vor allem mit dem "Seriellen  Port", da die USB-Adapter nicht mit jeder Software funktionieren!


Notebooks nehmen, die noch echte serielle Schnittstellen haben, z.B. Fujitsu Lifebook E-Serie oder Siemens Field PG M3.

Und nur Windows XP Professional drauf, damit läuft alle Deine Software.
Alle Windows-Versionen nach XP habe ich noch nie zum Arbeiten gebraucht.

Harald


----------



## MCerv (20 August 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Notebooks nehmen, die noch echte serielle Schnittstellen haben, z.B. Fujitsu Lifebook E-Serie oder Siemens Field PG M3.
> 
> Und nur Windows XP Professional drauf, damit läuft alle Deine Software.
> Alle Windows-Versionen nach XP habe ich noch nie zum Arbeiten gebraucht.
> ...



Wenn es noch "serielle Schnittstellen" gibt, dachte die wären ausgestorben, aber gut wenn es noch welche mit gibt.

WinXP, erzähl das mal unserem Admin, der möchte am liebsten alle Rechner egal für welchen Benutzer mit der selben Software ausstatten und dazu zählt halt auch Win7!


----------



## IBFS (20 August 2011)

Einen schönen gebrauchten Laptop:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Dell-Latitude-D8...eripheriegeräte_Notebooks&hash=item3369f3ce59

oder

1920 x 1200:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Dell-D830-2-5GHz...eripheriegeräte_Notebooks&hash=item2a12cdcc25


Ich kaufe zur Zeit nur noch gebrauchte Laptops. Das finde ich viel effektiver.

Speziell die D830 haben noch SERIELL und PCMCIA!

Frank


----------



## zotos (20 August 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kaufe zur Zeit nur noch gebrauchte Laptops. Das finde ich viel effektiver.
> 
> Speziell die D830 haben noch SERIELL und PCMCIA!
> ...


So einen D830 hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch. War damals ein echt schönes Gerät.

Aber Frank, was verstehst Du darunter "zur Zeit nur noch gebrauchte" kaufst Du für mehrere Leute ein oder verbrauchst Du die Teile so schnell?


----------



## MCerv (20 August 2011)

Ich arbeite noch mit nem D810, der ist soweit auch gut, nur halt in die Jahre gekommen. Von den D830 haben wir auch 2, aber seit Dell in Polen produziert hat die Qualität ganz schön nachgelassen!


----------



## IBFS (20 August 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> So einen D830 hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch. War damals ein echt schönes Gerät.
> 
> Aber Frank, was verstehst Du darunter "zur Zeit nur noch gebrauchte" kaufst Du für mehrere Leute ein oder verbrauchst Du die Teile so schnell?




1. D830 gekauft für 350€ BRUTTO als Datenlogger-Laptop - bleibt laaange beim Endkunden (bleibt aber meine)

2. M4300 als Bürorechner mit Win7 - ausschließlich für Bürokram

3. D830 für 300€ ausschließlich für Allen Bradley - Projekte 

4. M4300 als speziellen Rechner, den ich im Prinzip nur bei Projekten für EINEN Kunden verwenden und der auf von denen mit Virensignaturen beladen wird und in deren Domäne ist.

5. D820 (Altbestand - regulär als Neugerät gekauft). Da sind alte Altprojekte drauf, die aus "bekannten Gründen" noch mit FLEX 2008 SP1 programmiert sind.
NACHTRAG: vor kurzen ging bei diesem Geräte der LCD-kaputt, daher baugleiches Geräte nachgekauft (250€) Platte umgesteckt - WLAN Treiber aktualisiert - nach 20 Minuten gings nahtlos weiter

6. D430 als NOT-Laptop mit STEP7/FLEX SP2 als Zweitlaptop auf Flugreisen
Ich hasse den Gedanken daran, das mir auf der Baustelle der Lappi
kaputtgeht und ich könnte dann absolut nix machen. 

Daher meine Rechnung: Anstatt EINEM Neugerät lieber 4 Gebrauchtgeräte.

Lieber Hardwareredundanz anstatt VitualMaschines.

Bis auf ein Gerät (Win7) haben alle XP SP3


Bestimmt werden jetzt einige sagen, was soll denn das??? 

Aber spätestens wenn jemandem sein Laptop samt seiner 10 VM-Ware-Stations um die
Ohren geflogen ist und er kein adäquaten Ersatz hat, dann wird er anderes denken.

Frank


----------



## wee (20 August 2011)

Hi,

wir verwenden bei uns bis auf wenige Ausnahmen alle die Simatic Field PGs,
habe das M3 jetzt seit gut zwei Monaten und bin recht zufrieden damit.

In unserer IT stehen immer 2-3 auf Reserve falls mal was passieren sollte, dank regeläßiger Images ist das Neuaufsetzen in so einem Fall auch kein Problem.

Gruß wee


----------



## IBFS (20 August 2011)

wee schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir verwenden bei uns bis auf wenige Ausnahmen alle die Simatic Field PGs,
> habe das M3 jetzt seit gut zwei Monaten und bin recht zufrieden damit.
> ...



Als Firma ist es auch einfacher. Da kauft oder leased man 20 Laptops obwohl man vielleicht nur 17 braucht.

Frank


----------



## SoftMachine (20 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!




PN/DP schrieb:


> Notebooks nehmen, die noch echte serielle Schnittstellen haben, z.B. Fujitsu Lifebook E-Serie oder Siemens Field PG M3.
> Und nur Windows XP Professional drauf, damit läuft alle Deine Software.
> Alle Windows-Versionen nach XP habe ich noch nie zum Arbeiten gebraucht.
> Harald


Ja Harald, zustimm´... !!



MCerv schrieb:


> Wenn es noch "serielle Schnittstellen" gibt, dachte die wären ausgestorben, aber gut wenn es noch welche mit gibt.


Oh, du glaubst nicht, wo die noch überall in Betrieb sind !! Ist (noch) immer gut !



MCerv schrieb:


> WinXP, erzähl das mal unserem Admin, der möchte am liebsten alle Rechner egal für welchen Benutzer mit der selben Software ausstatten und dazu zählt halt auch Win7!


 
Sch-- drauf, das XP läuft noch am stabilsten !!
Im schlimmsten Fall richte dir deine eigene XP-Partition ein !

Gruss


----------



## MCerv (21 August 2011)

Also fährt man mit WinXP immernoch am besten. Einzig die Hardware sollte doch schon entsprechend hochgerüstet sein, oder? Arbeitsspeicher 2-3GByte (mehr kann WinXP nicht wirklich verwalten) und nen recht performanten Prozessor!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 August 2011)

Festplatte ist ein Thema, ich habe Anfang des Jahres eine 320GB mit 
4GB SSD RAM bei mir eingebaut, ich bemerkte eine deutliche Leistungsteigerung


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 August 2011)

Ich habe mich vor 3 Monaten nach einem neuen laptop umgesehen. Wenn man etwas mit serieller Schnittstelle sucht, ist man schnell eingeschränkt.

Nach kurzer Überlegung habe ich mich dann dazu entschieden, auf die serielle Schnittstelle zu verzichten, um eine größere Auswahl zu haben. Außerdem will ich ja einen Rechner für die Zukunft haben...

Auch die Suche nach WIN7-32Bit PRO Systemen war etwas schwieriger.
Also habe ich dann einfach einen "vernünftigen" laptop herausgesucht (I5-480M) und WIN7-32-PRO für 80€ dazugekauft. Vorteil: Das ist dann auch keine OEM.

Für alle Anwendungen, die WIN-XP oder RS232 benötigen habe ich ja noch den alten laptop. Damit habe ich auch gleichzeitig einen 2. Rechner, den ich für Notfälle mitnehmen kann. (Hardwareredundanz)​


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen:

Wenn wir schon bei Gebrauchten sind, hier mal mein Favorit:
Stabil!
RS-232
Günstig
http://cgi.ebay.de/Panasonic-CF-52-Toughbook-Core2-Duo-CF52-120GB-Outdoor-/220819152928?pt=DE_Technik_Computer_Peripheriegeräte_Notebooks&hash=item3369d8e020#ht_2582wt_1032

Die gibts natürlich auch in anderen konfigurationen und Preisklassen.
Den Händler kann ich übrigens weiterempfehlen,
habe bei dem auch schon eingekauft.
(Hat auch eine eigene Homepage)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (21 August 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> *Den Händler kann ich übrigens weiterempfehlen,*
> habe bei dem auch schon eingekauft.
> (Hat auch eine eigene Homepage)



Ich habe dort schon mind. 5 Laptops bestellt - sehr guter Lieferant, 
auch wenn schon mal die Schrauben für die Festplatte gefehlt haben.
Kurzer Anruf und am nächsten Tag war der Umschlag im Briefkasten.

Bei dem Panasonic-Teil würde mich etwas die geringe Auflösung stören.

Frank


----------



## MCerv (21 August 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Für alle Anwendungen, die WIN-XP oder RS232 benötigen habe ich ja noch den alten laptop. Damit habe ich auch gleichzeitig einen 2. Rechner, den ich für Notfälle mitnehmen kann. (Hardwareredundanz)



Kurz, Du musst immer 2 Laptops supporten, denn es gibt ja auch Software, die Du auf beiden Laptops nutzt. Und zur Baustelle fährst Du immer mit 2 Rechnern? Und wenn man mal fliegen muss, was dann? Am besten noch nen Werkzeugkoffer dazu, klasse!


----------



## bike (21 August 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Kurz, Du musst immer 2 Laptops supporten, denn es gibt ja auch Software, die Du auf beiden Laptops nutzt. Und zur Baustelle fährst Du immer mit 2 Rechnern? Und wenn man mal fliegen muss, was dann? Am besten noch nen Werkzeugkoffer dazu, klasse!



Also im großen Daimler hat doch auch ein 2. Laptop Platz und Software? Im zweifel eben beide anschließen, dann wird schon einer funktionieren und fliegen mit dem Laer Jet ist das doch auch kein Problem. Da kannst mit dem Lieferwagen direkt zum Flieger 

Im Ernst, diese Aussagen bekomme ich immer wieder: du kannst deinen alten Laptop behalten, dann kannst du doch bei dem neuen auf dieses oder jenes verzichten.

Ich will einen Rechner und der muss alles das können, das ich benötige.


bike


----------



## IBFS (21 August 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Kurz, Du musst immer 2 Laptops supporten, denn es gibt ja auch Software, die Du auf beiden Laptops nutzt. Und zur Baustelle fährst Du immer mit 2 Rechnern? Und wenn man mal fliegen muss, was dann? Am besten noch nen Werkzeugkoffer dazu, klasse!



1. Images ziehen ist auch Arbeit
2. Schnell einen Notrechner aufsetzen, wenn man nur einen hat + Arbeitsausfallzeit isat auch eine Rechengröße
3. Ich habe einen GROSSEN   D830 und einen KLEINEN  DELL D430 (als Notgerät) 
Dazu einen Wenger Reucksack:  http://www.amazon.de/SwissGear-Ibex...C90Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313954843&sr=8-1

Da passen beide LPs + NAVI fürs Mietauto + Netzteil + Adapter usw. rein
Auf Flugreisen kein Problem und auch Gewichsterprobt.

Frank


----------



## SoftMachine (21 August 2011)

Hi Michael,



MCerv schrieb:


> Kurz, Du musst immer 2 Laptops supporten, denn es gibt ja auch Software, die Du auf beiden Laptops nutzt. Und zur Baustelle fährst Du immer mit 2 Rechnern? Und wenn man mal fliegen muss, was dann? Am besten noch nen Werkzeugkoffer dazu, klasse!


 
Naja, einen 2. PG habe ich meistens auch dabei...für den Fall der Fälle !

Auf meiner aktuellen IBS schleppe ich nun sogar noch dazu einen weiteren Laptop mit, weil ich einige Kundensoftware nicht unbedingt auf den beiden anderen Simatic-Systemen installieren möchte, bin da sehr vorsichtig...

Aber den "Werkzeugkoffer", den habe ich auf einen minimalen Satz von Kleinwerkzeugen reduziert 

Gruss


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 August 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, ich wollte einfach nicht irgendwas "Gebrauchtes" oder ein sündhaft teures Laptop kaufen, nur um die "alten" Sachen noch damit machen zu können(RS232). Ich wollte einen neuen Rechner mit WIN7, da hab ich mich pauschal von einigen Anwendungen getrennt, die noch aus DOS-Zeiten stammen und nicht mal einen Treiber für USB<->seriell mitbringen.
Der alte laptop liegt jetzt da und wird nur für "alte" Anwendungen benutzt. Da muss ich auch keine updates machen oder irgendwas auf dem neuen Stand halten...
Und wenn ich zum Kunden rausfahre, weiß ich vorher ob ich den alten Rechner mitnehmen muss. So gesehen könnte ich den aber auch immer mitnehmen. Eine Laptoptasche passt immer rein...
Ich kann nur sagen, dass es für meine Zwecke absolut praktikabel ist. Seit ich den neuen Laptop habe, habe ich den Alten bisher noch nicht einmal gebraucht.


----------



## thomass5 (21 August 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> ... Seit ich den neuen Laptop habe, habe ich den Alten bisher noch nicht einmal gebraucht.



Vor 4 Wochen hab ich nen alten Rechner benutzt den ich vorher ca. 4 Jahre nicht gebraucht habe und schätzungsw. 15 Jahre oder älter ist. (Hintergrund: http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/Nicht-schon-wieder-Runtime-Error-200-307662.html). Ich war froh, das er noch da war. Patchen wäre eventuell auch gegangen, aber so ging es mit Sicherheit. Also gut aufheben ;-)

Thomas

PS: mal sehen ob der von Frank angepr. Rucksack was taugt. Ich brauch jetzt nach dem Urlaub mal nen neuen.


----------



## UniMog (21 August 2011)

Ich hätte gedacht das  die *Creme de la Creme* 
aus dem Forum besseres Material hat.............

Keiner von euch mal einen 2ten Monitor dabei ?????
Oder mal ne gute SSD eingebaut ???  
Oder eine vernünftige Docking Station ????
Oder Laptop mit einem vernünftigen Display.....???

Komisch hätte gedacht das Männer der Technik auch selber gute Technik zu Verfügung haben.  

gruss


----------



## thomass5 (21 August 2011)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht das  die *Creme de la Creme*
> aus dem Forum besseres Material hat.............
> 
> Keiner von euch mal einen 2ten Monitor dabei ?????


... bei TIA ja mittlerweile angebracht ;-)


UniMog schrieb:


> Oder mal ne gute SSD eingebaut ???


meinem  D830 hab ich eine spendiert. Hat sich gelohnt. Die originale mit XP pro ist immer mit dabei. Geht ja in 10s zu wechseln.


UniMog schrieb:


> Oder eine vernünftige Docking Station ????


original Dell PR01X dabei.


UniMog schrieb:


> Oder Laptop mit einem vernünftigen Display.....???


1680 x 1050 reichen mir


UniMog schrieb:


> Komisch hätte gedacht das Männer der Technik auch selber gute Technik zu Verfügung haben.
> 
> gruss



Ich bin zufrieden. Gibt ja auch noch anderes Männerspielzeug ;-) .

Thomas


----------



## UniMog (21 August 2011)

Na also....... gibt es doch hier....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 August 2011)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht das die *Creme de la Creme*
> aus dem Forum besseres Material hat.............
> 
> Keiner von euch mal einen 2ten Monitor dabei ?????
> ...


 
Anstatt einen 2. Monitor hab ich lieber einen 2. Rechner dabei. Auf den ist neben einem Not-Step7 auch die Software für Umrichter, Barcodescanner, Sicherheitssoftware usw. Dann muss ich wegen div. Umparametrierungen nicht mein "Haupt-"programmiergerät durch die Gegend schleppen.

Den Sinn einer Dockingstation im Feld hab ich noch nicht erkannt. Hab eine hier im Büro aber nutzen tue ich sie sehr selten

SSD.... noch zu teuer aber kommt bestimmt im nächsten Rechner.

und was das Display angeht. Was ist da vernüftig ? Ich lege Wert auf eine hohe Auflösung. Wobei ich da im Augenblick bei 1680 x 1050 nicht wirklich ganz vorne mit dabei bin.

Aber grundsätzlich muss so eine Maschine robust sein. Auf kingerlitzen kann ich gut verzichten. Laufen muss das Ding.


----------



## UniMog (22 August 2011)

Ja eine gute Auflösung ist auch mir sehr sehr wichtig.....

Den zweiten Monitor bau ich ja auch nicht immer auf aber bei einer Inbetriebnahme ist das doch schon eine geile Sache.
Der Monitor ist auch echt günstig gewesen zusammen mit einer Monitortasche......... Also so ein flaches Teil ohne dicken Monitorfuß.

Mein Laptop ist ein Dell M6500 (17" 1920x1200) mit 3 Intel SSD 510 zu je 250 Gb.
Für die 3 Festplatte mußte ich zwar das DVD-Laufwerk opfern aber das hab ich mir als Slimline DVD extern neu gekauft.

Auf den 3 Festplatten habe ich natürlich verschiedene Betriebssysteme und muß dadurch keine Platte umbauen..... nur neu booten......
Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit über eSATA von externen Platten zu booten.

Klar einige werden jetzt sagen alles übertrieben aber für mich ist eine gute Ausstattung das Salz in der Suppe.

Ich mache alles nur noch mit dem Laptop ..... über Docking Station hab 3 Stück.....
Eine im Büro
Eine Zuhause
Eine in meinem Rucksack immer am Mann...

Die SSD hast Du recht kosten viel Kohle.... 3 Stück ca. 1500 euro aber 
dafür kann die Kiste auch mal aus dem Fenster fliegen und ich habe meine Daten immer noch.

Datensicherung ist auch so ein Thema .... wie sieht das bei euch auch ????

Ich hab dafür ein QNAP TS-439 mit 4 x 2TB Festplatten im RAID 5

Gruss


----------



## DJMetro (22 August 2011)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Schätzchen. Nächsten Monat darf ich mir einen aussuchen. Für mich muss das Display schon mal allein wegen TIA Full-HD Auflösung haben. Also 1920x1080. Dann ist nur die Frage ob 15,6" oder doch eher 17,3". Aber bei 17,3" ist die Auswahl schon wieder kleiner und der Preis dementsprechend höher. Er soll auch als Ersatz für den Desktop PC im Büro sein, also mit Docking und 2 externen Bildschirmen mit Full-HD.

Andi


----------



## UniMog (22 August 2011)

Das ist eine gute Idee....

So habe ich das auch nur noch

Docking = 2 Monitore + Tastatur + Maus im Büro und den gleichen Kram Zuhause....

Einfach Laptop einlegen und ab geht die Post.

Und ein 2ter Monitor zur Inbetriebnahme ist ein 
Touch MEDION AKOYA X54000 1920x1080 ... scheisse billig... super scharfes Bild und Touch..... kann man auch mal schnell die WinCC flex Runtime starten und auf die Buttons drücken.... 

http://www.officelabs.de/shop/products_info/?id=585003696


----------



## Verpolt (22 August 2011)

Hallo,

Ich will euch mein System natürlich nicht vorenthalten.

Ich nehme immer mein Analoges handrad mit. da sind die 3 Betriebsartenschalter schon integriert. Hand/Auto/Einrichten.

Zusätzlich sind auf dem Handrad noch ein paar frei belegbare Taste/Schalter angebracht. (für Referenz setzen...usw)

Für die Visualisierung habe ich einen 65 Zoll Plasma in 3D. Damit ich auch mal hinter die Maschine schauen kann. Es ist alles sehr kompakt und passt in jede 15" Tasche. 

Habe 16 SSD-Platten (mit je 512Gb) eingebaut, wegen der Datensicherung.
Für eine optimale Darstellung verwende ich 4 x Geforce 590GTX.

Die Performance reicht aus, um auch bei den komplexesten "Logo-Steuerungen" Herr der Lage zu sein.

Einziger Nachteil: Bei Drag'n Drop weiss ich in der 3D-Darstellung manchmal nicht, ob ich rechts-links schiebe, oder von hinten nach vorne.


----------



## DJMetro (22 August 2011)

@Verpolt
Der war gut *ROFL*
Ich halte es auch für etwas übertrieben zu einer Inbetriebnahme noch einen zusätzlichen Bildschirm mitzuschleppen. Bei manchen Umgebungen total unpraktisch und unmobil.

Andi


----------



## Boxy (22 August 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vor 3 Monaten nach einem neuen laptop umgesehen. Wenn man etwas mit serieller Schnittstelle sucht, ist man schnell eingeschränkt.
> 
> Nach kurzer Überlegung habe ich mich dann dazu entschieden, auf die serielle Schnittstelle zu verzichten, um eine größere Auswahl zu haben. Außerdem will ich ja einen Rechner für die Zukunft haben...
> ​



Wie wäre es zur Not dann mit einer Docking-Station?
Bei HP wäre dann z.B. ne Serielle COM1 dabei! Wenn es unbedingt eine "echte" sein muss. Ansonsten reicht der USB-Adapter.


----------



## UniMog (22 August 2011)

@Verpolt
Der war gut *ROFL*

@DJMetro

Stimmt bei machen ja aber bei anderen wieder nicht....

Aber wenn Du schon einen kleinen Monitor für überzogen hältst
Was ist dann mit den jungs die mit 2 Laptops aufschlagen


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 August 2011)

Naja ... mit Flex 2008 ist es sicherlich mit einem gut auflösenden 17"-Notebook noch gut zu machen - aber mit TIA ...? Klar, das ist im Augenblick noch nicht so das Thema ... aber irgendwann ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 August 2011)

UniMog schrieb:


> ........
> 
> 
> Datensicherung ist auch so ein Thema .... wie sieht das bei euch auch ????
> ...


 

Ganz böses Thema und leider total vernachlässigt......... aber grade starte ich mal wieder ein Image


----------



## UniMog (22 August 2011)

Ja das ist echt ein Thema.....
Das war auch der Grund warum ich mir ein QNAP gekauft hab.

Erstmal mache ich immer meine Sicherungen und
Kunden haben eigene Ordner mit Zugriff übers Internet....

Auch wenn ich mal was vergessen hab kann ich da immer von extern drauf.... ist keine schlechte Lösung.... kann man mit Leben


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2011)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zum 2ten Bildschirm. Mit welcher Hardware
kann ich den zweiten Bildschirm an einen Notebook anschließen, der üblicher-
weise nur einen DVI Ausgang hat. Bei TIA ist ja ein zweiter Bildschirm erforderlich
lt. Unseren Siemens Vertrieb!


----------



## Tommi (22 August 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Notebooks nehmen, die noch echte serielle Schnittstellen haben, z.B. Fujitsu Lifebook E-Serie oder Siemens Field PG M3.
> 
> Und nur Windows XP Professional drauf, damit läuft alle Deine Software.
> Alle Windows-Versionen nach XP habe ich noch nie zum Arbeiten gebraucht.
> ...


 
Hallo,

das mit den "echten" V24-Schnittstellen des Fujitsu Lifebook E... kann ich
bestätigen.

Leider ist bei einem mistneuen Gerät nach zwei Tagen die Tastatur kaputt.
Ich hoffe, das ist nur ein statistischer Zufall.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## UniMog (22 August 2011)

Dafür hab ich die Docking Station.......
Da sind alle Schnittstellen drauf.....
Bei Dell gibt es auch noch eine kleine oder eine größere Version mit 2 DVI + 2x Display Port Ausgänge...

Größere
http://cgi.ebay.de/DELL-E-Port-Plus...41?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item53e12b8fd9

Kleinere 
http://cgi.ebay.de/DELL-E-Port-Simp...56?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item25562b2bac

Allerdings ist der Preis bei dem Händler scheisse die gibt es wesentlich billiger....

gruss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das mit den "echten" V24-Schnittstellen des Fujitsu Lifebook E... kann ich
> bestätigen.
> ...



Genau das hatte ich auch an meinen Lifebook E, dann ist das nicht nur Statistik.


----------



## Tommi (22 August 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Genau das hatte ich auch an meinen Lifebook E, dann ist das nicht nur Statistik.


 
Na, dann wollen wir mal sehen, was die neue Tastatur macht...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 August 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Na, dann wollen wir mal sehen, was die neue Tastatur macht...
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi


 

Au mannn.... solche feinen Geräte sind nix für solche Grobmotoriker wie ihr


----------



## Tommi (22 August 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Au mannn.... solche feinen Geräte sind nix für solche Grobmotoriker wie ihr


 
...wir seh'n uns am 24. ...  :sm10:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Au mannn.... solche feinen Geräte sind nix für solche Grobmotoriker wie ihr



Du musst gerade reden zwei linke Hände und an jeder Hand fünf Daumen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2011)

UniMog schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich die Docking Station.......
> Da sind alle Schnittstellen drauf.....
> Bei Dell gibt es auch noch eine kleine oder eine größere Version mit 2 DVI + 2x Display Port Ausgänge...
> 
> ...



Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Möglichkeiten, ich hab ja gar kein Dell


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2011)

Muss ich für TIA eigentlich so ein Gerät kaufen?
http://www.acmeportable.de/seahawk-de.html

...aber wenn ich mir den so anschaue gefällt er mir immer besser


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 August 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Muss ich für TIA eigentlich so ein Gerät kaufen?
> http://www.acmeportable.de/seahawk-de.html


 

Das ja ein irres Ding..... was mich etwas stört ist das


> Gewicht ca.30 kg


 
Das könnte bei der Sicherheitskontrolle für Diskussionen sorgen wenn das Förderband verreckt.

Auf der Baustelle macht so ein Teil natürlich einen Mordseindruck.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das ja ein irres Ding..... was mich etwas stört ist das
> 
> 
> Das könnte bei der Sicherheitskontrolle für Diskussionen sorgen wenn das Förderband verreckt.
> ...



Aber was der für technische Raffinessen,  2x Ethernet, 2x DVI, 3x wechselplatten und *3x 17" TFT* ist das Geil, wer sich den leisten kann,
kann sich auch einen Träger leisten.


----------



## UniMog (22 August 2011)

Geiiiiiiilllllll.........

Die Idee ist schon nicht schlecht............. aber 30kg auch ne Nummer


@rostiger Nagel

Was hast Du denn genau für ein Gerät

Lifebook E ??? da ist doch eine VGA Schnittstelle dran...
Einfach einen Adapter von VGA aud DVI und fertig.....
Kosten 10 euro oder so..... oder weniger


----------



## SoftMachine (22 August 2011)

Hallo ...



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Muss ich für TIA eigentlich so ein Gerät kaufen?
> http://www.acmeportable.de/seahawk-de.html
> 
> ...aber wenn ich mir den so anschaue gefällt er mir immer besser


 

is ja g...l !!



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das ja ein irres Ding..... was mich etwas stört ist das
> 
> < ... 30 kg...>
> 
> ...


 
Is´ja auch kein Handgepäck mehr...


Und ?
Preise bekannt ? ...die hab´ich auf die Schnelle nciht entdeckt...

Grüsse


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2011)

Ich hab eine E8410 der hat VGA über eine dockingstation habe ich 
einen 22'er über DVI dran, aber wie bekomme ich den zweiten für TIA dran. 

Wie hoch geht eigentlich Handgepäck ...8KG?


----------



## UniMog (22 August 2011)

Aber eins stört mich noch an der Kiste

3 Displays eine tolle Idee aber die Auflösung von jedem einzelnen ist nicht so toll...

3840 x 1024 ist ja nur jedes Display mit 1280 x 1024.......
Da wird das nichts mit TIA

besser wäre 5760 x 1200 = 3 x 1920 x 1200....


----------



## UniMog (22 August 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich hab eine E8410 der hat VGA über eine dockingstation habe ich
> einen 22'er über DVI dran, aber wie bekomme ich den zweiten für TIA dran.
> 
> Wie hoch geht eigentlich Handgepäck ...8KG?


 

Ja dann hast du doch zwei Bildschirme

Bildschirm 1 der vom Laptop
Bildschirm 2 der 22'er über DVI 

Oder verstehe ich das falsch 

Oder soll das für den Büroarbeitsplatz sein ???? Das der Laptop erst garnicht aufgeklappt wird ????

Dann gibt es noch externe Grafikkarten über USB aber ob das was ist .... keine Ahnung... so ein Ding hatte ich noch nie in den Fingern.

Sowas hier.... http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...tm_content=dl_article&utm_campaign=g_shopping

Ist nur ein Beispiel Achtung die Auflösung 1440 x 900 Pixel geht noch so brauchst du aber den passenden Monitor...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2011)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ja dann hast du doch zwei Bildschirme
> 
> Bildschirm 1 der vom Laptop
> Bildschirm 2 der 22'er über DVI
> ...



Genau es soll ein Büroarbeitsplatz sein, mit einen zweiten 22'er. Das mit den 
USB/Ethernet habe ich auch schon mal gehört, gefällt mir aber nicht. So eine
Docking Station mit zweimal DVI würde mir gefallen, müsste allerdings zum
Futisusiuou passen.


----------



## UniMog (22 August 2011)

Ja klar..... das wäre besser
Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich fast immer Dell hatte......

Früher hatten die sogar eine Docking wo man noch eine PCI Karte wie den CP5611 einbauen konnte.....
aber auch bei Dell wird es mit jedem neuen Model schwieriger alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen........

Der M6400 und der M6500 haben noch einen Express Card und PCMCIA Steckplatz...... gut für ne CP5512 oder 5511

Der neue M6600 da ist mal wieder so ein Idi.... auf die Idee gekommen 
den PCMCIA weg zu lassen..... 

Leider bauen die alle für "normale Benutzer" und uns mit Industrieanwendungen vergisst man.....
Auf ein Siemens PG hab ich keine wirkliche Lust weil die meistens 
etwas hier dem aktuellen Stand sind und ein wirklich wichtiger Punkt
Display.... Auflösung.....

Das was Du hier als Portabe PC eingestellt hast daran hab ich schon vor 10 Jahren gedacht...... nur damals wollten die ca. 3000 DM nur für ein Leergehäuse haben

Gruss und bis morgen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2011)

Ich hatte gerade noch mal den Gockel genutzt, der Preis liegt bei 5000,--€,
so lange ich nicht fliegen muss wäre so ein Gerät die erste Wahl, wenn da 
nicht unser böser Einkauf mitreden möchte.


----------



## thomass5 (22 August 2011)

an der Dockingst (FPCPR63). vom S6410 meiner Tochter ist einmal DVI und einmal VGA drann. Da könntest du eventuell schon 2 große Monitore anschl. Bei der von meinem Dell auch. Habs noch nicht versucht, ob beides gemeinsam läuft.

Thomas


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 August 2011)

UniMog schrieb:


> Datensicherung ist auch so ein Thema .... wie sieht das bei euch auch ????
> 
> Ich hab dafür ein QNAP TS-439 mit 4 x 2TB Festplatten im RAID 5
> Gruss



Hallo Zusammen.

Dass so ein RAID5 eine Datensicherung ist, würde ich mal als "Gefährlichen Trugschluss" bezeichnen!
Raid5 ist spätestens bei Ausfall einer Platte alles andere als eine Datensicherung!

Siehe auch:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
http://blog.priotecs.com/tipps-und-tricks/backup/ein-raid-ist-kein-backup/

Ich habe mir zur "Datensicherung" ein Raid1 auf 4 Platten eingerichtet, die zusätzlich noch auf Band gesichert werden. 


Gruß
Timo


----------



## UniMog (23 August 2011)

Danke ..... da muß ich nochmal mit meinem Kollegen reden.
Der erzählt mir das eine Platte ausfallen kann ohne Probleme......

Die natürlich dann sofort ersetzt werden muß....... erst wenn 2 auf einmal ausfallen dann soll mit Raid 5 nichts mehr gehen.

gruss


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 August 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Vor 4 Wochen hab ich nen alten Rechner benutzt den ich vorher ca. 4 Jahre nicht gebraucht habe und schätzungsw. 15 Jahre oder älter ist. (Hintergrund: http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/Nicht-schon-wieder-Runtime-Error-200-307662.html). Ich war froh, das er noch da war. Patchen wäre eventuell auch gegangen, aber so ging es mit Sicherheit. Also gut aufheben ;-)
> 
> Thomas
> 
> PS: mal sehen ob der von Frank angepr. Rucksack was taugt. Ich brauch jetzt nach dem Urlaub mal nen neuen.



Der bekommt einen "Ehrenplatz" direkt auf der guten alten PG685 Brotkiste 

Der neue laptop hat 15", das ist auf der Baustelle angenehmer, wenn man nicht so ein riesiges Teil mitnehmen muss. Am Büroarbeitsplatz steht ein Festrechner mit 2 x 24" Bildschirmen.
Als ich hörte dass TIA mit der verspielten grafischen Oberfläche eher was für großformatige Bildschirme ist, hatte ich schon befürchtet mit dem 15"-Gerät die falsche Wahl getroffen zu haben. Aber bis TIA wirklich mal irgendwann lauffähig ist und ich das installieren werde, ist bestimmt wieder ein neuer Laptop drin


----------



## IBFS (23 August 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> PS: mal sehen ob der von Frank angepr. Rucksack was taugt.



Einen besseren Laptoprucksack kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Die Unterseite ist abwaschbar, sodass man ihn auch schadlos
auf versifften Hallenböden stellen kann. 

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (23 August 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Einen besseren Laptoprucksack kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> Die Unterseite ist abwaschbar, sodass man ihn auch schadlos
> auf versifften Hallenböden stellen kann.
> 
> Frank



... morgen wird er hoffentlich geliefert ;-)

Thomas


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 August 2011)

UniMog schrieb:


> Der erzählt mir das eine Platte ausfallen kann ohne Probleme......
> 
> Die natürlich dann sofort ersetzt werden muß....... erst wenn 2 auf einmal ausfallen dann soll mit Raid 5 nichts mehr gehen.
> gruss



Das stimmt auch soweit, ABER:
In dem moment wo eine Platte ausgefallen ist, war es das mit Redundanz.
Und gerade beim wiederherstellen der ausgefallenen platte ist die ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit für die anderen Festplatten am größten,
Da die defekte platte ja von den vorhandenen wieder "zusammengesucht" werden muss.  Das nächste Problem bei Raid5 ist, wenn dir der Raidcontroller ausfällt...
Wie gesagt, als sicher würde ich (Minimalkonfiguration) ein
Raid1 mit (Mindestens) 3 HDDs sehen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSB (23 August 2011)

Vielleicht versteh ich ja jetzt was falsch, aber selbst wenn eine Platte des Raid5 ausfällt,
ist das zunächst mal unerheblich, falls diese zeitnah ersetzt wird.

Und selbst wenn das komplette Ding abraucht, dann gibt es immer noch das "Original" als Spiegelung,
sprich den/die Rechner von dem aus auf dem Raid5-System gesichert wurde.

Das wichtigste ist imho die örtliche/räumliche Trennung von Sicherung und Original,
wenn dir dein Raid1 System mit 1000 gespiegelten Festplatten abfackelt durch Feuer,
Wasser oder ähnlichem, dann bringt dir das Raid 1 System auch keinen nennenswerten Vorteil (mehr).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 August 2011)

Hallo Michael,
für was für ein Gerät hast du dich den jetzt endschlossen, hier war ja jetzt
alles zu haben, von einfachen Notebook bis zu Workstation mit Raid und 
42' LCD Fernsehen, was dann natürlich alles in einen Schweizer Rucksack 
passen muss


----------



## UniMog (23 August 2011)

Ja das ist echt ein Problem mit Sicherheit.....
Wie wichtig Daten sind merkt man erst wenn die weg sind.
Meinem Kollegen haben die mal den Laptop in Frankreich gestohlen....
Er kurz in MC Donald ..... und schon war der Pkw aufgebrochen und das war es dann.....

Dann zum Schreck festgestellt das er kein aktuelles Image hatte.... da war der gestohlene Laptop echt nur noch Nebensache.... und das heulen groß...

Danke erstmal für Deine Tipps

gruss



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch soweit, ABER:
> In dem moment wo eine Platte ausgefallen ist, war es das mit Redundanz.
> Und gerade beim wiederherstellen der ausgefallenen platte ist die ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit für die anderen Festplatten am größten,
> Da die defekte platte ja von den vorhandenen wieder "zusammengesucht" werden muss.  Das nächste Problem bei Raid5 ist, wenn dir der Raidcontroller ausfällt...
> ...


----------



## Matze001 (23 August 2011)

Was ich immer wieder propagieren muss, weil es viele Leute nicht einsehen wollen, oder es einfach nicht besser wissen!

Ein RAID ersetzt nie und in keinster Weise ein Backup.

Ein Raid trägt nur zur Datensicherheit im Bezug auf einzelne Hardware bei.
Wird das gesamte System beschädigt, so kann ein Raid nicht mehr greifen.

Das Backups regelmässig angelegt werden müssen, und räumlich getrennt aufzubewahren sind, wurde ja bereits angesprochen.

Grüße 

Marcel


----------



## UniMog (23 August 2011)

Ja das ist klar.....
Ich mache ja immer BackUp's von meinem Rechner und diese sind dann auf dem Raid System gespeichert......

Also ich habe es immer aktuell auf meinem Laptop und immer jede WE Freitags.... Image vom gesamten System auf das Raid Laufwerk......




Matze001 schrieb:


> Was ich immer wieder propagieren muss, weil es viele Leute nicht einsehen wollen, oder es einfach nicht besser wissen!
> 
> Ein RAID ersetzt nie und in keinster Weise ein Backup.
> 
> ...


----------



## MSB (23 August 2011)

@matze001
Im Prinzip meinen wir das gleiche,
aber das z.B. NAS mit Raid ist das Backup zum Originalsystem.
So habe ich das hier geschriebene verstanden, und so habe ich das auch gemeint.

Das 2 oder mehr Festplatten im RAID-Verbund im gleichen Computer natürlich keine Datensicherung ist sollte klar sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Softi79 (24 August 2011)

*SSD, VM WinXP, Win7 32bit, Win64bit, eDrawings*

Hallo zusammen,

mein jetziger Fujitsu E-Serie ist am himpeln es soll bald einen neuen geben.
Hierzu meine Gedanken.

- RAM, mein jetzigen 2GB sind immer am Limit, also sollte der neue min. 4Gb haben sollten diese auch mal voll sein, würde ich mir von einer SSD einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil erhoffen, seht Ihr das auch so?

- Ein Ziffernblock sollte das neue haben

- Auf eine "echte" RS232 kann ich seit 3Jahren verzichten, wir haben einen guten USB / RS232 Wandler der bei keinem Gerät bisher ärger gemacht hat.

Ist in den Fujitsu Siemens Geräten wirklich eine echte RS232 oder haben die intern auch nur einen Wandler?

-         Braucht man für TIA wirklich 2 Monitore? Muss / sollten diese Full HD haben?

Würdet Ihr lieber einen DualCore mit hoher Frequenz oder doch lieber einen Quadcore mit etwas langsamerer Frequenz nehmen? Hautsache Quad und keine Software nutzt diese Kerne bringt ja auch nichts.


Hautproblem Grafik, wir müssen oft EDrawings mit ca. 10Mb öffnen è Der Rechner macht dann nichts mehr … Welche Grafikkarten habt Ihr?

2te Ethernetschnittstelle wäre schön, wir haben inzwischen WLAN für das Firmennetz, LAN für die Maschinen und jeder hat einen kleinen Switch.

Viele Grüße aus dem Schwabenland

Softi


----------



## MCerv (24 August 2011)

Sorry war mal wieder dienstlich unterweg.

Da bin ich wieder 



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> für was für ein Gerät hast du dich den jetzt endschlossen, hier war ja jetzt
> alles zu haben, von einfachen Notebook bis zu Workstation mit Raid und
> 42' LCD Fernsehen, was dann natürlich alles in einen Schweizer Rucksack
> passen muss



Also der Seahawk mit 6 Monitoren sagt mir schon zu. Nur den bekomme ich nicht beim Chef durch 

Also mal im ernst, nein ich hab mich noch nicht entschlossen welche Hardware ich verwenden werde. Wie ich bereits schon geschrieben habe, versuche ich WinXP pro auf den Rechner zu bekommen, hierbei müssen bei aktueller Hardware nur die Treiber mitspielen!


----------



## DJMetro (24 August 2011)

Warum wollt ihr eigentlich bei XP bleiben? Das können doch eigentlich nur welche sagen, die noch nie mit Win7 gearbeitet haben. Ich möchte nicht mehr zurück. Win7 ist so genial und schnell, selbst nach Monaten und viel Software aufem PC. Das beste System überhaupt.

Andi


----------



## UniMog (24 August 2011)

Das ist ganz einfach.....

70% der Siemens Software läuft nicht unter Win 7......
Also ist XP in den nächsten Jahren immer ein Thema


----------



## IBFS (24 August 2011)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Warum wollt ihr eigentlich bei XP bleiben? Das können doch eigentlich nur welche sagen, die noch nie mit Win7 gearbeitet haben. Ich möchte nicht mehr zurück. Win7 ist so genial und schnell, selbst nach Monaten und viel Software aufem PC. Das beste System überhaupt.
> 
> Andi





UniMog schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach.....
> 
> 70% der Siemens Software läuft nicht unter Win 7......
> Also ist XP in den nächsten Jahren immer ein Thema



... und CoDeSys / Allen Bradley usw.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2011)

Was gibt's auch schon gegen XP zu sagen, läuft doch


----------



## MCerv (24 August 2011)

Win7 ist ein schönes Betriebssystem, nur was bringt es Dir wenn Treiber und Software nicht unterstützt werden! Es gibt Regler, die zwar nicht mehr für neue Anlagen verwendet werden, aber dennoch musst Du die Kunden supporten, unter umständen halt auch mit alter Parametriersoftware, weil diese nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird!


----------



## MSB (24 August 2011)

Im Prinzip ist es doch so, das man sich zwischen 2 Sachen entscheiden muss:
Windows 7, eigentlich nur als 64Bit Version sinnvoll, und XP virtuell
ODER
Am besten alte Laptops für praktisch kein Geld bei Ebay steigern, so wie Frank das praktiziert,
da bekommst du für das Geld eines neuen Laptops 3-5 Geräte, und hast dann ein XP, welches schneller und besser läuft, als auf aktuellen Systemen.
Und diese Entscheidung ist objektiv eine rein philosophische Frage.

Die Alternative neuer Laptop mit XP ist objektiv betrachtet jede Menge Geld, absolut sinnlos zum Fenster rausbefördern.
Zumal abzusehen ist, das der Weg bezüglich Treiberunterstützung auch nicht mehr allzu lange funktionieren wird, gerade bei Laptops.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## DJMetro (24 August 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Win7 ist ein schönes Betriebssystem, nur was bringt es Dir wenn Treiber und Software nicht unterstützt werden! Es gibt Regler, die zwar nicht mehr für neue Anlagen verwendet werden, aber dennoch musst Du die Kunden supporten, unter umständen halt auch mit alter Parametriersoftware, weil diese nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird!


Für sowas gibt es ja eigentlich den XP-Mode. Oder gehts damit auch nicht?

Andi


----------



## thomass5 (24 August 2011)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Für sowas gibt es ja eigentlich den XP-Mode. Oder gehts damit auch nicht?
> 
> Andi



Im XP-Mode geht viel, aber eben nicht alles. Diverse (nicht nur exot.) Hardware/Software erfordert manchmal direkten HW-Zugriff, bzw ist eine Installation weitaus einfacher als sie an die Virtuelle Maschine durchzureichen. W7 ist schön. XP aber auch.
Thomas


----------



## SoftMachine (24 August 2011)

Hallo,



thomass5 schrieb:


> Im XP-Mode geht viel, aber eben nicht alles. Diverse (nicht nur exot.) Hardware/Software erfordert manchmal direkten HW-Zugriff, bzw ist eine Installation weitaus einfacher als sie an die Virtuelle Maschine durchzureichen.
> W7 ist schön *<bunt>*. XP aber *<eben besser zu nutzen>*.
> Thomas


 
*<ROT von mir>*

Gruss

P.S. Hi, Thomas, ich war so frei, deine Ausführungen zu benutzen


----------



## thomass5 (24 August 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... mach nur.

Ob XP besser zu nutzen ist ??? Ich kann jedem was abgewinnen und bunt sind sie beide. Wenn du etwas schlichtes möchtest, geh in die Konsole.  Arbeite mal ne Woche  nur mit 7, und du wirst meken da gibts kaum noch Unterschiede im Vergleich zu XP. 

Thomas


----------



## vecoplaner (24 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir vor 3 Wochen ein neuen Laptop zugelegt, ist ein Lenovo W520. Bin bis 
jetz super zufrieden mit dem Teil. Alle Programmier Software (Siemens, KEB, 
Pactware, Protool, WinCC usw.) läuft auf ner VMware, funktioniert tadellos. Die 
geschwindigkeit ist auch sehr gut dank SSD, allerdings wür ich diese nicht bei 
Lennovo ordern, da zu teuer. Auf eine Seriele Schnittstelle muss man leider
verzichten aber der USB -> Seriel adapter klappt auch mit VMware. 
Betriebssystem auf dem Lapi ist Windows 7, hab mich bis zu dem Kauf des 
Laptops immer gegen Win7 ausgesprochen, aber wenn man nicht unbedingt 
Programmier Software drauf laufen will ist es echt eine verbesserung gegen XP.


Hoffe ich konnt Dir mit meinen Eindrücken weiterhelfen.

Gruß


----------



## SoftMachine (24 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen !



UniMog schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach.....
> *70% der Siemens Software läuft nicht unter Win 7*......
> Also ist XP in den nächsten Jahren immer ein Thema





IBFS schrieb:


> ... und CoDeSys / Allen Bradley usw.


 


vecoplaner schrieb:


> ...
> ... Betriebssystem auf dem Lapi ist Windows 7, hab mich bis zu dem Kauf des Laptops immer gegen Win7 ausgesprochen, aber *wenn man nicht unbedingt Programmier Software drauf laufen will* ist es echt eine verbesserung gegen XP.
> ....
> Gruß


 

@Florian: 

Ich bin mir sicher, hier eigentlich im SIMATIC-Forum zu sein ? 

Bei mir* MUSS* "Programmier-Software" reibungslos laufen !!! 

Grüsse


----------



## vecoplaner (25 August 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen ja die Virtuelle Machine, würde mein Hauptbetriebssystem nie 
mit Siemens Software "verseuchen". Mit VMware kann ich dazu meine ganze 
Software installieren und dann die Container Datei auf meinem Server sichern,
gibt es iwo ein Probleme brauch ich nur den Player und den Container.

Unter Windows gibt es momentan keine wirkliche alternative zu WinXP als
Programmierer, besonders wenn man mit alten Komponenten zu tun hat,
trotzdem möchte ich für Office Anwendungen nicht auf die Vorzüge der neuen 
Win7 Programme verzichten.


----------



## SoftMachine (25 August 2011)

Hallo !



thomass5 schrieb:


> Im XP-Mode geht viel, aber eben nicht alles. Diverse (nicht nur exot.) Hardware/Software erfordert manchmal direkten HW-Zugriff, bzw* ist eine Installation weitaus einfacher als sie an die Virtuelle Maschine durchzureichen*. W7 ist schön. XP aber auch.
> Thomas


 
@Florian:
...und wenn du hier im Forum dich umschaust, gibt es durchaus kontroverse Meinungen zur VM !

Denke mal, es kommt darauf an, wo der Schwerpunkt der Einsätze für den Schlepptop liegt...

Gruss

P.S. Sorry, Thomas, da musste ich nochmal auf deine Ausführungen zurückgreifen 
Gruss


----------



## vecoplaner (25 August 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, das stimmt natürlich, aber da kommt es wahrscheinlich auf den einzelnen 
Anwender an. Ich für meinen Teil kann meine benötigte Software Problemlos 
aus einer VMware laufen lassen und hab nebenbei die vorzüge von Win7 für
Private dinge, das wird dann aber eher nicht die Lösung für die breite 
(Programmierer) Masse sein.


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Bei mir* MUSS* "Programmier-Software" reibungslos laufen !!!


*ACK*

Bei mir muß ich auch sehr sicher sein, daß die Programmiersoftware ordnungsgemäß läuft.
Ich will und kann mich nicht auf womöglich tagelange Installationsversuche mit diversen Tricks einlassen.
Wenn Siemens oder ... schreibt, die Software oder die Hardwaretreiber sind nicht für Win7 freigegeben, dann muß ich das akzeptieren und kann nicht nach der scheinbar geglückten Installation alle möglichen Programmfunktionen auf ordnungsgemäßes Arbeiten überprüfen, bevor ich damit ins Feld gehe. Ich kann der nicht freigegebenen Installation nicht trauen. Ich kann nicht riskieren, daß der von Siemens nicht angegebene Grund für die Nicht-Freigabe gerade in den Kommunikations- und Zugriffs-Funktionen auf die SPS liegt. Wenn die Software beim Programmieren im Netzwerk auf eine falsche SPS zugreift oder falsche Speicheradressen anspricht oder überhaupt andere als die gewollten Online-Aktionen ausführt, dann kann es sehr teuer werden. Die möglichen Personenschäden will ich mir noch nicht mal vorstellen.

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 August 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn die Software beim Programmieren im Netzwerk auf eine falsche SPS zugreift oder falsche Speicheradressen anspricht oder überhaupt andere als die gewollten Online-Aktionen ausführt, dann kann es sehr teuer werden. Die möglichen Personenschäden will ich mir noch nicht mal vorstellen.


Wenn das mit den Personenschäden so einfach geht, ist am Sicherheitskonzept aber etwas unglaublich faul ;-)

Bezüglich Laptops habe ich mit den Toshiba Tecras gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Matte Displays, und auch noch mit echter serieller Schnittstelle.


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn das mit den Personenschäden so einfach geht, ist am Sicherheitskonzept aber etwas unglaublich faul ;-)


Richtig, es hat was mit Sicherheitskonzept zu tun. Vielleicht habe ich auch etwas übertrieben.

Doch stell Dir mal folgende Situation vor:
Eine Palettentransportanlage von mehreren Palettisierern zu mehreren Folienwicklern und anderen Endstationen. Es ist Nachtschicht und die Produktion "brummt". Nun reißt auf einem Conveyor nach einer Abzweigung/Drehtisch die Transportkette und soll während der laufenden Produktion repariert werden - "das bischen Kette" - es reicht doch, einfach den "richtigen" Motorschutzschalter oder Reparaturschalter auszuschalten. (Natürlich hat nicht jeder kleine Transportabschnitt sein eigenes Notaus.) Also deaktiviere ich per Fernwartung vorübergehend softwaremäßig den betreffenden Transportabschnitt - oder denke ich habe es getan. Dann fährt aber doch eine Palette in den Bereich, wird unsanft gestoppt und 1,5t von 25kg-Paketen ergießen sich über den armen Schlosser. 

Hättest Du Dir das vorher so ausgemalt und die komplette Produktion gestoppt?

Harald


----------



## thomass5 (25 August 2011)

[ot] ... Der Schlosser hängt bis zu den Ellenbogen im Antrieb und hat nicht mal bescheid gesagt das ein Elektriker den MS ausschaltet... 
[/ot]
live erlebt


----------



## Softi79 (25 August 2011)

*Warum nicht Windows 7 32 Bit?*

Hat schon jemand Windows 7 32 Bit ? 
Habt Ihr Software gefunden die in Win732Bit nicht läuft? Wenn Ja welche?


Unser Plan ist:

1. Win7 32 Bit zu beschaffen wir denken es müsste alles laufen....
oder
2. Win7 64Bit und zusätzlich WinXP paralell zu installieren 
oder
3. Win7 64 Bit und VM Win XP....

Was meint Ihr hat schon einer Erfahrungen?

SSD und 4GB RAM sollten es schon sein.


Gruß Softi


----------



## MCerv (25 August 2011)

SSD-Platten sind klasse! Aber leider noch recht teuer, was ist denn noch eine brauchbare und bezahlbare Größe?

Oder Laptop mit 2 Platten? SSD-Platte mit Betriebssystem(en) und Platte 2 mit Daten?


----------



## Softi79 (25 August 2011)

*Wer braucht große Platten?*

Hi,

eine 128GB Platte reicht mir. Projekte an denen ich arbeite werden täglich auf dem Server gespeichert. Wenn ich unterwegs bin werden die Projekte auf einem Stick gesichert. Hat bisher immer gereicht.

Projekte an denen ich längere Zeit 1-2Jahre nicht gearbeitet habe schmeis ich von meinem Rechner. Wenn der Kunde anruft dann hole ich den aktuellen Stand vom Server.

Ich brauche meine Platte nur für Aktuelle Projekte (Software keine CAD Daten) und Anleitungen. und dafür reichen 128GB SSD aus ca. 200EUR Aufpreis zu einer 500GB HDD.

Gruß Softi


----------



## UniMog (25 August 2011)

Das sind ein paar die ich ohne Probleme empfehlen kann

Intel Postville 160GB 
Intel 320 Series Postville Refresh 160GB
Intel 320 Series Postville Refresh 300GB
Intel 320 Series Postville Refresh 600GB
Intel 510 Serie Elm Crest SSD 250GB
Kingston SSDNow V100 256GB
Kingston SSDNow V+100 512GB MLC

Super Talent hatte ich auch schonmal.... aber ein älteres Model

Super Talent MasterDrive OX 256GB
Damit war ich aber nicht besonders zufrieden.

Für eine gute SSD würde ich mal mit 500 Euro rechnen......


Im Augenblick habe ich bei mir 3 Festplatten Intel 510 Serie Elm Crest SSD 250GB verbaut und bin super zufrieden damit.......
aber für den Anfang reicht erstmal eine gute SSD


----------



## Verpolt (25 August 2011)

Hallole,

SSD-Platte für das Betriebssystem. Schnell, leise....gut. (Wer es braucht)

"Normale Gb/Tb-Platten als "großer Speicher". Günstig, ...gut

Ansonsten halte ich das wie "Softi792.


----------



## MCerv (25 August 2011)

Aber ich verstehe das schon richtig, das Ihr 2 Platten (eine für das Betriebssystem und eine für die Daten) im Laptop habt? Oder wechselt Ihr die Platten permanent?


----------



## Verpolt (25 August 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe das schon richtig, das Ihr 2 Platten (eine für das Betriebssystem und eine für die Daten) im Laptop habt? Oder wechselt Ihr die Platten permanent?



Wechseln der Platte? aufschrauben? nene

1 Platte idR. intern:

 + USB/E-SATA whatever --->externe Platte (wer es braucht)

oder 2 Platten intern (immer häufiger).


----------



## UniMog (25 August 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe das schon richtig, das Ihr 2 Platten (eine für das Betriebssystem und eine für die Daten) im Laptop habt? Oder wechselt Ihr die Platten permanent?


 
Ich habe 

1 Festplatte Win 7 / 64bit ..... ePan P8, VM Ware und Büroanwendungen
2 Festplatte Win 7 / 32bit...... Step7,TIA usw alles was von Siemens unter Win 7 läuft
3 Festplatte Win XP für ältere Software von Siemens und alles was unter Win 7 noch nicht läuft

Ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben (aber ich brauch das) und deshalb muß ich nichts wechseln oder tauschen.... nur booten 

Die Projekte liegen bei mir aber nur auf einer Platte.. Laufwerk C
sonst weiß man später nicht mehr wo man was abgespeichert hat.

Am liebsten wäre mir es würde einfach alles unter Win 7 / 64bit laufen und ich könnte mir den ganzen Aufwand sparen dem ist aber leider nicht so. :sad:
Früher habe ich auch versucht alles unter VM Ware zu lösen.... davon bin ich aber mittlerweile wieder ab weil man nicht jede Hardware wie zB. PCMCIA Karten eingebunden bekommt.


----------



## Verpolt (25 August 2011)

@UniMog

Hast du die 3 Platten im Lappi drin?

oder 3 Partitionen von einer?


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2011)

UniMog schrieb:


> Die Projekte liegen bei mir aber nur auf einer Platte.. Laufwerk C
> sonst weiß man später nicht mehr wo man was abgespeichert hat.


Laufwerk C für die Datenablage unter Windows ist in der Regel ganz schlecht. Dann ist es Essig mit mal eben ein Image der Systempartition zurückspielen.

Brauche ich mehrere Betriebssysteme auf einem Computer, dann bekommt die Festplatte mehrere primäre Partitionen, von denen ein Bootmanager immer nur eine sichtbar schaltet. Die Daten liegen dann auf einem logischen Laufwerk in einer immer sichtbaren erweiterten Partition (meistens D), welche in einem von allen Betriebssystemen unterstützten Format formatiert ist (z.B. FAT32).

Harald


----------



## UniMog (25 August 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> @UniMog
> 
> Hast du die 3 Platten im Lappi drin?
> 
> oder 3 Partitionen von einer?


 
Ich habe 3 Festplatten drin
Mein Laptop ist ein Dell M6500 vorher hatte ich einen M6400
Da hatte ich auch schon 3 Festplatten drin.... 

2 Plätze hat der Dell normal und für die 3te habe ich das DVD Laufwerk ausgebaut und mir dafür ein externes DVD gekauft.

@PN/DP
Warum sollte es schlecht sein ???? Hatte noch nie Probleme 
Format aller Platten ist NTFS

gruss


----------



## DJMetro (25 August 2011)

Womit geht ihr denn an die CPU? IBH-Link und Co.??

Andi


----------



## Verpolt (25 August 2011)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Womit geht ihr denn an die CPU? IBH-Link und Co.??
> 
> Andi



PC/MPI/TS-Adapter (siemens) /  Ethernet


----------



## Dotzi (25 August 2011)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Womit geht ihr denn an die CPU? IBH-Link und Co.??
> 
> Andi


 
CP5512 / Ethernet


----------



## thomass5 (25 August 2011)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Womit geht ihr denn an die CPU? IBH-Link und Co.??
> 
> Andi


S7
Wenn kein  Ethernet oder FPG vorhanden ist (selten) via USB-MPI/DP Adapter
S5
RS232 Adapter

Thomas


----------



## Air-Wastl (25 August 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> S7
> Wenn kein Ethernet  via USB-MPI/DP Adapter
> Thomas


 
ist bei mir auch so... nur leider kann man das ding an ET Stationen 
vergessen. Will auch ein Cp5512 aber bekomm keinen  

Aber die meisten Anlagen von uns haben Ethernet und dann mit einem
W-Lan router dran und ab dafür. Ist man auch schön flexibel mit.


MFG


----------



## thomass5 (25 August 2011)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> ist bei mir auch so... nur leider kann man das ding an ET Stationen
> vergessen. Will auch ein Cp5512 aber bekomm keinen
> 
> Aber die meisten Anlagen von uns haben Ethernet und dann mit einem
> ...



-ET Station: ... war da nicht mal was mit der Spannungsversorgung? Ein Zwichenstecker, welcher dir nur den Adapter mit Spannung versorgt sollte abhilfe schaffen.

-W-Lan: ... mag ich in der sache weniger. zu schnell bist du ausversehen mal in der falschen Anlage...(schon  selbst miterlebt)

Thomas


----------



## PN/DP (25 August 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> -W-Lan: ... mag ich in der sache weniger. zu schnell bist du ausversehen mal in der falschen Anlage...(schon  selbst miterlebt)


Das kann doch eigentlich nur passieren, wenn nebeneinander stehende Anlagen die gleichen IP-Adressen haben und trotzdem vernetzt sind - jede ihr eigenes WLAN.
Sowas sollte nur bei einem Serienmaschinen-Hersteller in der Werkhalle vorkommen.
Oder wenn mehrere Programmierer bei größeren Inbetriebnahmen ohne Absprachen jeder sein eigenes (offenes) WLAN installiert.

Also ich arbeite sehr gern mit WLAN, vernünftige Netzplanung und -administration vorausgesetzt.

Harald


----------



## Weschi (26 August 2011)

IBH S7 ++ Adapter . Funktioniert wie verrückt . Ich habe zwar noch eine  5512 Schnittstelle aber das arbeiten über Wires LAN macht einfach Spaß . 
Die Konfiguration ist simpel und mankann seinen IBH Adapter direkt am Router andocken . Egal ob MPI oder einfach nur Profibus ...Sogar das routen über MPI und Ethernet mit 4 oder mehr Anlagen welche nur über MPI verbunden sind funktioniert mit dem Adapter .
Laut Siemens ist dieses umöglich ...IBH macht es möglich ! :TOOL:


----------



## Air-Wastl (26 August 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> -W-Lan: ... mag ich in der sache weniger. zu schnell bist du ausversehen mal in der falschen Anlage...(schon selbst miterlebt)
> 
> Thomas


 
Wir haben nur zur IBN einen W-Lan Router dabei. Sonst hat die Anlage
kein W-Lan. Und bei uns sind wir meist alleine unterwegs. 

Unsere W-Lan Router haben auch ein UMTS Modem mit drinne falls man
noch schnell Infos (aus dem Forum ) oder was vom Firmenserver
braucht. Oder man in der Pause Bildzeitung lesen will 

Und weil unsere Anlagen meist Deutschlandweit stehe ist das mit dem UMTS dinge kein Thema. 

Gruß


----------



## DJMetro (5 September 2011)

Hi,
welchen USB->seriell Wandler benutzt ihr oder welcher ist empfehlenswert?

Andi


----------



## DJMetro (6 September 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch ne neue Rennmaschine bestellt.
Dell Latitude E6520:
- i7 QuadCore 2,20GHz
- 8GB RAM
- 256GB SSD
- 15,6" FullHD
- Ultimate-N Wlan, Bluetooth, UMTS
- USB3.0
- Dockingstation und 2 externe 22" FullHD Bildschirme.

Sollte für TIA und Co. erst mal ausreichen :lol:

Andi


----------



## MCerv (6 September 2011)

Gratuliere Andi, die Hardware klingt erstmal ganz ordentlich!

Welches Betriebssystem? Win7 32 odewr 64bit? Nicht alles von TIA läuft auf Win7 geschweige denn Win7 64bit!

Bist Du öfter unterwegs? Mir wäre ein 15,5"-Monitor zu klein.


----------



## bike (6 September 2011)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt auch ne neue Rennmaschine bestellt.
> Dell Latitude E6520:
> - i7 QuadCore 2,20GHz
> - 8GB RAM
> ...



Für TIA bestimmt, doch hast du keine anderen Anwendungen?
Wie machst du die Dinge, die eine serielle Schnittstelle brauchen?
Wie greifst du auf S7 oder S5  CPU zu?
Die neuen Rechner haben immer das  Problem, dass ältere Anwendungen mit Schnittstellenanforderungen nicht unterstützt werden.
Ich möchte nicht mit mehreren Rechnern durch die Welt fliegen. 
Das MUSS mit einem Rechner funktionieren.


bike


----------



## DJMetro (6 September 2011)

Ich hab mir bei Saturn 15,6" und 17,3" Notebooks angeguckt. Und für mich reicht ein 15,6" mit FullHD völlig aus. Finde 17,3" etwas "unhandlich" und leider gibt es die Latitude nicht mit 17,3".
Ich werde Windows7 64bit nutzen und nen virtuelles XP 32bit. Siwarex U Karten z.B. kann man mit nem USB-> seriell Wandler problemlos konfigurieren.

Andi


----------



## vollmi (6 September 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wie machst du die Dinge, die eine serielle Schnittstelle brauchen?
> Wie greifst du auf S7 oder S5  CPU zu?
> Die neuen Rechner haben immer das  Problem, dass ältere Anwendungen mit Schnittstellenanforderungen nicht unterstützt werden.



Dafür wurde mittlerweile etwas erfunden. Nennt sich USB-RS232 Schnittstellenwandler.
Und einige davon funktionieren sogar mit ältesten maschinen wie z.B. bei mir zuletzt eine Sattcon 35.

Ich habe meine Notebookwahl von der Haptik und der Leistungsfähigkeit abhängig gemacht, nicht von den vorhandenen Schnittstellen für ältestSPSen.

Und für Notebooks mit RS232 muss man massiv Abstriche in wichtigeren Belangen machen.

mfG René


----------



## bike (6 September 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dafür wurde mittlerweile etwas erfunden. Nennt sich USB-RS232 Schnittstellenwandler.
> Und einige davon funktionieren sogar mit ältesten maschinen wie z.B. bei mir zuletzt eine Sattcon 35.




Wow, ich bin begeistert.  

Es geht mir nicht darum, dass jeder sich ein Laptop mit echten und funktionierenden Schnittstellen kauft.
Es ging bei der Frage darum, ob sich der Käufer des neuen Werkzeugs sich Gedanken über die Kommunikation macht.
Und am besten vor dem Kauf.


bike


----------



## DJMetro (6 September 2011)

@vollmi
Welchen Wandler nutzt du denn?

Andi


----------



## vollmi (6 September 2011)

DJMetro schrieb:


> @vollmi
> Welchen Wandler nutzt du denn?



Den von W&T, den Nachfolgetyp habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Als Notebook nutze ich ein HP Elite 8530w vor allem wegen des Matten TFT und der 1900x1200er Auflösung sowie dem geringen Gewicht.

mfG René


----------



## Wilhelm (6 September 2011)

Hallo habe ein wenig diese Dikussion angesehen.
Benötige ebend auch ein neues Laptop. 
Bin noch viel mit S5 unterwegs   schon viele USB zu COM ausprobiert.
NEIN DANKE. 
Werde mir jetzt eines zulegen mit einer hardwaremässigen RS232 Schnittstelle. 
Wie sieht dat aus wenn du zum Kunden kommst      meine Schnittstelle funktioniert nicht so wirklich  grins

sonnige Grüße


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 September 2011)

Wie es scheint ist die Frage der Schnittstelle in 2 Lager gespalten. Die einen sagen, ich will mich nicht bei der Wahl des neuen laptops einschränken, nur um eine echte RS232 zu bekommen. Die anderen würden niemals darauf verzichten, um ein Gerät für alles zu haben.
Ist wohl eine Philosophiefrage oder auch der Arbeitsweise. Vielflieger achten auf wenig Reisegepäck und wollen nicht zu viel mitnehmen. Wobei der Aspekt der Hardwareredundanz nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist, wenn man noch ein altes Schätzchen mitnimmt...

Mich wüde mal interessieren ob die "alten Anwendungen" auch unter Win7 laufen. Oder muss man da auch Einschränkungen hinnehmen?

Worin sich wohl alle einig sind, ist der dringende Bedarf einer großen Spielwiese mit mindestens 17" da Siemens mit TIA wohl einigen Raumbedarf beansprucht.

So wie es scheint gibt es da nicht schwarz oder weiß.
Vermutlich muss eine Empfehlung eher getrennt gesehen werden. Systeme mit RS232 und Systeme ohne RS232.


----------



## bike (7 September 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Mich wüde mal interessieren ob die "alten Anwendungen" auch unter Win7 laufen. Oder muss man da auch Einschränkungen hinnehmen?
> 
> Worin sich wohl alle einig sind, ist der dringende Bedarf einer großen Spielwiese mit mindestens 17" da Siemens mit TIA wohl einigen Raumbedarf beansprucht.



Es funktionieren ja nicht einmal die "neuen" Anwendungen mit WIn7, daher stellt sich die Frage noch? nicht.
Aus einer VM kann ich direkt auf eine RS232 zugreifen, daher kann ich das Problem elegant umgehen.
17" sind nicht nur für TIA sinnvoll.
Wenn mir jemand sagt, dass er besser eine kleineren Bildschirm zum Arbeiten haben möchte, dann würde ich sehr nachdenklich werden. 
Dass ein größere Rechner bescheidener zu transportieren und auch der Staub- und Dreckfangfaktor nervig ist, sei dahingestellt.

Daher  eine Beispiel Spezifikation: 
Ein Laptop mit 22" Bildschirm, neben Standardschnittstellen noch 2 RS232 Schnittstellen und dolby surround sound und die Größe einer PSP zum Transport, das wäre doch eine Spezifikation, die passen würde. *ROFL*


bike


----------



## vollmi (7 September 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Es funktionieren ja nicht einmal die "neuen" Anwendungen mit WIn7, daher stellt sich die Frage noch? nicht.



Eigentlich doch. Denn irgendwie ist Siemens der Spezialfall mit Win7. Da läuft wirklich kaum was von der alten Software. Aber ansonsten, je älter umso besser läuft Software auf Win7. Und vor allem mit Dos Programmen gibts wirklich keine Probleme



> Aus einer VM kann ich direkt auf eine RS232 zugreifen, daher kann ich das Problem elegant umgehen.
> 17" sind nicht nur für TIA sinnvoll.



Wobei 17" ist zwar schön gross, aber ich bin jetzt mit meinem 15.4" sehr sehr zufrieden, nur schon wegen der hohen Auflösung der hellen Hintergrundbeleuchtung und der matten Oberfläche.

Ein 17" mit einem billigen 1600x900er Auflösung ist eben doch nicht vergleichbar. Nichtsdestotrotz ist gross immer angenehmer zu arbeiten wenn man dieselbe Auflösung zugrundelegt.



> Daher  eine Beispiel Spezifikation:
> Ein Laptop mit 22" Bildschirm, neben Standardschnittstellen noch 2 RS232 Schnittstellen und dolby surround sound und die Größe einer PSP zum Transport, das wäre doch eine Spezifikation, die passen würde. *ROFL*



*ACK*

Wobei, PSP? ist etwas unhandlich, lieber so knapp Iphone und ich hätte gerne zwei Bildschirme in 22" vonwegen Datenbank und Programmierumgebung nebeneinander. Und ne Passive Kühlung. Und wenn ich im Hotel damit noch n Shooter zocken kann bin ich restlos glücklich.

mfG René


----------



## DJMetro (7 September 2011)

Also ich bin eigentlich nicht so auf ne RS232 angewiesen. Die paar Geräte die wir noch haben laufen auch mit nem USB Wandler. Und zur Not habe ich immer noch ein altes PG M2 in der Schublade liegen. Mir persönlich sind andere Dinge wichtiger. 
Ein 17,3" mit 1920x1080 kann nicht mehr darstellen als ein 15,6" mit 1920x1080. Ist halt nur ein bischen kleiner. Aber dadurch hat man weniger Kilos in der Tasche und die Akkulaufzeit ist auch besser.

Andi


----------



## vollmi (7 September 2011)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Ein 17,3" mit 1920x1080 kann nicht mehr darstellen als ein 15,6" mit 1920x1080. Ist halt nur ein bischen kleiner. Aber dadurch hat man weniger Kilos in der Tasche und die Akkulaufzeit ist auch besser.



Es fehlt einem dann manchmal nur noch die Zoomfunktion in Step7 SCL


----------



## DJMetro (7 September 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Es fehlt einem dann manchmal nur noch die Zoomfunktion in Step7 SCL


Für Maulwürfe gibts doch dann die Bildschirmlupe 

Andi


----------



## vollmi (7 September 2011)

Hach, es fing doch in den 90ern so vielversprechend an. Und wo sind sie jetzt?






So ein Teil mit ner Auflösung jenseits der 1900x1200 Pixel in klein, wäre doch ideal für die Baustelle. Wenn es dann noch halbdurchsichtig wäre und ich mir den Schaltschrank ansehen könnte und gleich eingeblendet bekomme welche Strippen nun Spannung führen müssten und wieviel wäre das doch die geilste Inbetriebnahme.

mfG René


----------



## MCerv (7 September 2011)

Für mich steht die Entscheidung fest,

solange nicht für jede Software feststeht, das diese mit Win7 32 oder 64bit werde ich mit WinXP pro weiter arbeiten. Microsoft wird dieses auch noch bis min. 2014 weiter supporten. Natürlich wird die Suche nach einem performanten Laptop bezüglich der Treiber eingeschränkt, aber Funktionssicherheit der Programmier- und Parametrier-Programme geht mir vor! Das ist vorwiegend die Software, die auf dem Rechner läuft. Standardsoftware ist 2-rangig und die läuft immer.


----------



## DJMetro (8 September 2011)

So, Bildschirme sind schon mal da  JUNGE ist das geil. Was ne Kommandostation :s22:

Andi


----------



## tnt369 (8 September 2011)

hab mir jetzt mal den dell e6520 angesehen. da gibt es eine kleine
dockingstation (200g gewicht) die dann seriell, parallel und ps/2
schnittstellen hat.
das einzig was mich stört ist die fehlende usb3.0 schnittstelle.
aber dazu gibt es anscheinend einen einschub der in den schacht
des dvd-laufwerk eingesetzt wird.
das wird wohl mein nächstes arbeits-notebook.


----------



## RMA (8 September 2011)

> Und ein 2ter Monitor zur Inbetriebnahme ist ein
> Touch MEDION AKOYA X54000 1920x1080 ... scheisse billig... super  scharfes Bild und Touch..... kann man auch mal schnell die WinCC flex  Runtime starten und auf die Buttons drücken....



Das klingt interresant, wie machst Du das mit Flex auf dem Touchpanel? Einfach als zweite Monitor am Laptop und dann Runtime laufen lassen?


----------



## DJMetro (16 September 2011)

Moin,
ich hab jetzt seit 3 Tagen mein Latitude E6520 und das Teil ist einfach nur geil  Damit macht das Arbeiten richtig Spaß.

Andi


----------



## Dotzi (17 September 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich alles gelesen und bin immer noch nicht so richtig schlau geworden.
Seit ein paar Wochen zickt mein Arbeits Laptop und ich habe die Freigabe bekommen ein neues zu bestellen.

Meine Anforderungen:

muss sein:
- 15,6 Zoll
- Win XP Prof
- mattes Display
- Auflösung so hoch wie möglich (1920x1200 ???)
- 4 GB RAM

wenn möglich:
- Hardware Com Port
- PCMCIA
- Grafik mit eigenem Speicher und nicht vom Arbeitsspeicher

Preisvorstellung bis 2000€

Es soll ein Neugerät sein. Ich habe auf der Homepage von Dell und HP kein Win XP Laptops gefunden.

Sind meine gewünschten Anforderungen erfüllbar?


Gruß

Dotzi


----------



## SoftMachine (17 September 2011)

Hi zusammen,

mit WinXP und PCMCIA oder COM-Port usw. musste schon etwas suchen... evtl. Gebrauchtgerät erlaubt ?

Grüsse


----------



## Dotzi (17 September 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> mit WinXP und PCMCIA oder COM-Port usw. musste schon etwas suchen... evtl. Gebrauchtgerät erlaubt ?
> 
> Grüsse


 

Hi SoftMachine,

es muss ein Neugerät sein und Win XP ist Pflicht.

Gruß


----------



## SoftMachine (17 September 2011)

Hallo!

Werde mit Interesse deine Beiträge in diesen Thread weiterverfolgen... 

Gruss

P.S. Nicht gegen tolle Laptops, ch habe für den Notfall stets ein Field-PG dabei.... mit COM-Port...mit PCMCIA... mit MMC-Slot... mit Disketten-Laufwerk... und dem weiteren üblichen Gedöns...


----------



## SoftMachine (17 September 2011)

Noch was :

und mit WinXP !!

Gruss


----------



## Dotzi (17 September 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Werde mit Interesse deine Beiträge in diesen Thread weiterverfolgen...
> 
> ...


 
Das macht mir nicht grade Mut.

PCMCIA und Com Port sind optional, aber XP ist Pflicht.

Lässt sich diese Anforderung denn erfüllen?


----------



## bike (17 September 2011)

Dotzi schrieb:


> Das macht mir nicht grade Mut.
> 
> PCMCIA und Com Port sind optional, aber XP ist Pflicht.
> 
> Lässt sich diese Anforderung denn erfüllen?



Eigentlich schon.
Noch gibt es HP als Hersteller, doch dadurch meist jeder moderne SchnickSchnack dabei sein muss, haben die die Segel gestrichen, leider.


bike


----------



## SoftMachine (17 September 2011)

Hallo, Dotzi und bike

@Dotzi:
Schau dir die ersten Beiträge dieses Thread an, so etwa 3...11 !

da würde ich nicht auf deine "optionalen" Anforderungen verzichten !

Grüsse


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2011)

Kollege hat ein neues Gerät mit Win 7 32 Bit, irgendwie läuft die Kiste 
nicht so Rund wie meine alte Kiste mit XP. Für mich ist XP noch kein
Thema.


----------



## Proxy (17 September 2011)

wie sieht es mit so einen Laptop aus?

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+elitebook+8440p+vq664ea?eqsqid=aa2a1ab4-b249-42b1-9d80-deb645a50678

hat leider einen 14 zoll aber naja


----------



## Dotzi (17 September 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Zeiger.

Dann gibt es wohl nur eine Wahl
Lifebook E780 / E781.

Muss mir die Details nächste Woche ansehen.

Gruß


----------



## SoftMachine (17 September 2011)

Hm,
PCMCIA-Port... MMMC-Port ...
hab´ich nicht gesehen ...

Gruss


----------



## Dotzi (17 September 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hm,
> PCMCIA-Port... MMMC-Port ...
> hab´ich nicht gesehen ...
> 
> Gruss


 
PCMCIA Seite 3/8

MMMC-Port ???
Was ist denn das?


----------



## thomass5 (17 September 2011)

... wenn es XP nicht ab Liferanten/Hersteller gibt, schau auf der Herstellerseite, ob es XP-Treiber für das gew. Modell gibt. XPprof. gibts schon für wenig Geld. Und dann halt selbst installieren. Aber schon mal an den 08.04.2014 denken.

Thomas


----------



## MCerv (18 September 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... . Aber schon mal an den 08.04.2014 denken.



Lieber Thomas,
das Support-Ende von XP macht mir keine Sorge. Alle Arbeits-Software sollte auch darüber hinaus auf dem Laptop mit XP laufen. Es kommen nur keine neuen Updates von MicroSchrott mehr. Der Laptop sollte auch ohne neue Patches mit XP weiter laufen! Ich denke genauso wird es in vielen Firmen mit den "normalen" PC's laufen. Es gibt immernoch "geizige" Chefs die erst umstellen, wenn nichts mehr geht!

*Wichtig ist das man für neue Kisten noch XP-Treiber bekommt!* 

Und denkt bei XP an die 3GByte-Grenze des Arbeitsspeichers! Es gibt zwar Tricks diese zu umgehen, funktionieren jedoch nur mäßig!


----------



## IBFS (18 September 2011)

Dotzi schrieb:


> es muss ein Neugerät sein und Win XP ist Pflicht.



Das ist wirtschaftlicher Unsinn. Firmen kaufen doch auch Gebraucht-PKW oder -LKW.

Was soll da der Unsinn:   "es muss ein Neugerät sein"   ?????

Gebraucht  DELL D830 mit XP - warum denn nicht????

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2011)

Habe ich gerade mal endeckt, auch nicht schlecht http://www.gscreenlaptop.com/

Extra für TIA entwickelt.


----------



## mnuesser (10 Dezember 2011)

Na die Frage stellte sich mir vor nem Jahr auch, hab mir damals das Dell XPS Studio 17
geholt, und aufgrund einiger Empfehlungen das wut.de RS232 Kabel, sowie nen Helmholz
Adapter... Damit bin ich insgesamt glücklich 
XP-Modus sei dank!

Hatte vorher einen 15 Zoll Rechner mit hoher Auflösung,
da finde ich meine 17 Zoll mit 1600er Auflösung doch sehr viel Augenfreundlicher.


gruß markus


----------

